# Buddha Seeds Feminized Red Dwarf Stealth PC CFL Grow



## autoflowa (Dec 16, 2009)

Day 1 . Just Popped The Seed Into Soil, After The Seed Cracked From Paper Towel Method.

No Pictures Until It Gets Passed Seedling Stage, However I Will Be Posting Text Updates Until Then.

I have 4 26 watt 6500K bulbs that I will be using for veg and 4 40 watt 2700k for flower.

My PC case is tiny.. which means the wattage i picked is perfect for the space that i am using.. i purchased the VegBox from pcgrowcase just for the simple fact im too lazy too build my own.. i know i could of saved tons of money building my own, but i got mnoney to blow, so please dont leave posts about this... 

i will be using fox farm soil and hammerhead by advanced nutrients when it starts to flower.. i have iguana grow by advanced also but im not sure if i should use this if someone can give me opinion about this please do.. thanks guys


----------



## Motherhugger (Dec 17, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> Day 1 . Just Popped The Seed Into Soil, After The Seed Cracked From Paper Towel Method.
> 
> No Pictures Until It Gets Passed Seedling Stage, However I Will Be Posting Text Updates Until Then.
> 
> ...


personally, i really like Iguana Grow, but if you're not interested in the organic thing, Advanced Nutrients has a lot of other cool things which will work with Hammerhead.

whatever you think will work for your needs (and budget), try that. But start slow - those nutes are crazy strong for some plants!


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 17, 2009)

Motherhugger said:


> whatever you think will work for your needs (and budget), try that. But start slow - those nutes are crazy strong for some plants!


thanks for the advice, i definitely like organic, not into artificial chemicals and shit, (Although I'm Unsure If Hammerhead is Organic?) ill start 1/4 strength and see where it goes from there.. that iguana juice smells god awful! lol.. Hammerhead looks like water, and has no scent i hope i didnt get ripped off and sold water lol.. i'll put it to the test and see 

Day 2 : I'm Still Waiting For This Thing To Break Soil , I Planted The Seed Before The Root Showed, It Was Only Cracked Open. So I'm Guessing by Tonight Or Tomorrow Morning It Will Poke Its Head Out To Say Hello.. Cant Wait


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 20, 2009)

Well She Broke Soil At Day 2. Today Is Day 4 And She's Nothing More Than A Healthy Seedling .

Again, I Won't Post Pictures Until It Gets Some Growth Going On.


----------



## Gazzette (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you have any other grow logs by chance? and do pc grows get a decent yield? I would think 10g max with how small the space is.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 23, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 23, 2009)

pics below thanks for the interest !


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 23, 2009)

autoflowa said:


> moderators please ban this guy for harassing and posting in my grow journal!!!!!!!!



Ban him ?

How about we just ask him nicely to stop posting in your journal ?

iloveyou
GK


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 23, 2009)

well shes green and healthy, thats all i can really ask for at this point. cant wait till she gets going 

and to gardenknowm, that guy has been harrassing me and bumping all my threads since i joined .. hes obviously a lil kid that needs help .. now im just getting frustrated . i hope he doesnt ruin my journal as that would be very disrespectful. 

anyways anyone else is more than welcome for comments


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 23, 2009)

good lookin stuff man, what light schedule you got her on? Just growing one? is it fem?


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 23, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> good lookin stuff man, what light schedule you got her on? Just growing one? is it fem?


i got her on 24 hours of light with no dark period.. i figure the more light the better for its short lifespan.. and yes it is a female seed .. i only have one planted currently but i just got another seed ready to germ im gonna try to have 2 my case see how it works.


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 24, 2009)

noticable growth since yesterday yay  still green and healthy


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## autoflowa (Dec 26, 2009)

just hit it with a very diluted watering of iguana grow by advanced nutrients i know its still tiny but i noticed it was turning a light green on me.. lets see if it makes a difference tomorrow


----------



## autoflowa (Dec 31, 2009)

shes working on her second set of five finger leaves .. the bottom leaves died off the lower first set but i think thats normal? otherwise i think shes doing pretty good  comments and suggestions are welcome thanks for looking


----------



## i heartmj (Dec 31, 2009)

it looks like the leaves have a yellowing on the edges.. I'm wondering if that's because you used nutes this early on?
Fox Farms has all the food the plant needs for about 3 weeks.. or so that's what I've come to understand.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 1, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> it looks like the leaves have a yellowing on the edges.. I'm wondering if that's because you used nutes this early on?
> Fox Farms has all the food the plant needs for about 3 weeks.. or so that's what I've come to understand.


nah its only the small lower leafs that touch the soil .. im pretty sure soil contact would do that its only the lower leaves so im not concerned at all .. its the leaves that grow from two round leaves im pretty sure those die off naturally though i could be wrong


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 1, 2010)

heres a pic at day 16 from seed 

questions comments and suggestions are always welcome


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 3, 2010)

Day 18 , you can see it has nice fat indica leaves


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 3, 2010)

i notice im getting lots of views, but no comments or suggestions ,, i dont bite.. lol its only my third grow so i can still use lots of advice


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 3, 2010)

it seems like ia am wasting time in my journal to but everyone keeps sayin stay with it cuz when they flower peopl eflock in


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 3, 2010)

plant looks like its gonna be a shorty, lookin good, ill subscribe


----------



## mk..boy (Jan 3, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> judging by lack of interest i think im gonna scrap this journal. as it just feels, like im waisting my time..


looks like its gonna be a bushy 1  I fink it looks a bit over waterd and that it is too young for nutes but thats just me. i wauted abt 4 weeks b4 adding any nutes apart frm wt was in th esoil and she was coool happy growing


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> it seems like ia am wasting time in my journal to but everyone keeps sayin stay with it cuz when they flower peopl eflock in


oh alright they wait for the good stuff lol  i'll keep it going i guess and see whats up.. 

and to the other guy that said it looks like the plant is overwatered.. i only water when the soil is completely dried up, but you could be right, this is only like my 3rd grow , i water till the soil is completely soaked not sure if thats what im supposed to do but .,, ya thanks for the reply..


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 4, 2010)

No Signs Of Pistils Yet But I Have A Feeling It Will Be Showing Sex Within The Week. (The Other 2 Autos I Grew Showed Sex On Week 3 Right Around 21 Days) Its A Feminized Seed But Who The Hell Really Knows 100%

its looking healthy nice and green anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

i wouldnt water till soaked water a lil bit let it settle in if no drops come out the bottom add some more till just a lil trickle of water runs out the bottom


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 4, 2010)

but it looks fine so it must be ok, and ya they wait for the bud porn


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 5, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i wouldnt water till soaked water a lil bit let it settle in if no drops come out the bottom add some more till just a lil trickle of water runs out the bottom


whats up man, i never let water drip from the bottom haha thanks for the advice though i appreciate it


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 5, 2010)

nice green and healthy looking plant so far.. 
no pistils as of yet. I hope this strain is stable, and it does autoflower, because im working with tight space here.

I'm hoping within the next 1 or 2 weeks she will show some pistils 

Anyone else here grow red dwarf??


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> oh alright they wait for the good stuff lol  i'll keep it going i guess and see whats up..
> 
> and to the other guy that said it looks like the plant is overwatered.. i only water when the soil is completely dried up, but you could be right, this is only like my 3rd grow , i water till the soil is completely soaked not sure if thats what im supposed to do but .,, ya thanks for the reply..


 
u said u water till its soaked u dont want soaked plants u want watered plants


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

and that plant really does look like a dwarf


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 5, 2010)

lol wassup mcpurple ya thats the whole point im growing in a gutted out pc im not looking for monster outdoor yield honeslty its more of a hobby plus i get some good smoke out of it.. thats what i paid for is autoflowering dwarf thanks for checkin it out!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 5, 2010)

ive always wanted to grow in a pc but dont have the extra tower, and IMO qaulity is better then qauntity so just keep her healthy and get some dankums off her or hope its a her


----------



## prebs (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good, keep it good and healthy. Like how it's nice and small. Ill have to buy that strain for the future since I'm in tight spaces too. Your light cycle, you have it 24 hours then switching to 12/12 when at flowering or gonna drop it to 18/6 then 12/12? And I'm subscribed.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 5, 2010)

prebs said:


> Looking good, keep it good and healthy. Like how it's nice and small. Ill have to buy that strain for the future since I'm in tight spaces too. Your light cycle, you have it 24 hours then switching to 12/12 when at flowering or gonna drop it to 18/6 then 12/12? And I'm subscribed.


wassup prebs thanks for stopping by.. since its an autoflower strain it flowers regardless of light cycle, so i leave the lights on 24 hours no need for that 12/12 bullshit , it just makes growing that much easier in my opinion.. no need for timers and shit like that  some people recomend 18/6 or 20/4 but im just figuring the more the light the better , hope it actually gives good results lol

PS: this plant is only 20 days old since I popped the seed into soil.. it will get bigger!! lol.. i dont think its THAT tiny!

I'm also keeping my cfls no more than an inch and half above my plant to prevent stretching.. 

Also when i say 20 days from seed it means just that.. its actually 2 days younger being technical, and counting from sprout.


----------



## prebs (Jan 5, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> wassup prebs thanks for stopping by.. since its an autoflower strain it flowers regardless of light cycle.



Oh that's right. Forgot it was autoflower. Totally slipped my mind when I asked that. That'd be a perfect strain for me right now. Dang. Haha. Yeah I didn't think it was gonna stay that small. It's just nice, short and bushy right now, but it looks great


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 6, 2010)

i inspected the lower part of the plant under her fat ass leaves and finally spotted a couple of white hairs woo hoo i will post a pic update of the plant later on but not the pistils cus literally only 2 hairs lol..

i have a question about trimming also... seeing as her leaves are so thick and big im kinda worried the cfls wont penetrate to make nice nugs.. is it ok to trim branches or big ass fan leaves off?


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 6, 2010)

i would just leave them u r plant need them just bend them out the way or leave them with out leaves u wont produce buds and the plant is still small so it should be fine


----------



## prebs (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah dont mess with the leaves right now. And you especially dont wanna mess with the big leaves since those are big producers for that plant.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 6, 2010)

wassup mcpurp and prebs thanks for the advice.. i'll leave her alone for now


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

looking healthy man! DO NOT trim anything..LOL....and for height, you should be good bc that flat container you have her in will shorten her up so she will prob be about 7.5 to 8in tall.

I think you have the watering down...The best way is by weight of the pot.....The 24 hr light cycle will work, which is cool also....I used 20/4 on mine, and they loved it! Happy Growing!


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

Red Dwarf...so freaking skunky smelling it almost makes ya gag...yum yum...14 in tall...


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 7, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Red Dwarf...so freaking skunky smelling it almost makes ya gag...yum yum...14 in tall...


Hell Ya  LoL That Thing Looks Crazy, Big Tower Of Bud LoL.. Hit Me Off With A Smoke Report When Its All Cured  

Did Yours Start Out Bushy Like Mine? Man I Love Skunk, I'm Glad I Picked This Strain It Already Smells Like Skunk In Veg LoL


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

I cant remember how it started out, LOL..Ill have to find some pics...But, I do know once its starts to flower, ITS ON likea paid power bill! I love to watch how these things change daily...


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 7, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> I cant remember how it started out, LOL..Ill have to find some pics...But, I do know once its starts to flower, ITS ON likea paid power bill! I love to watch how these things change daily...


hell ya i cant wait till flower shes already throwin out a new leafset everyday.. i forgot to ask what your wet weight was??


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> hell ya i cant wait till flower shes already throwin out a new leafset everyday.. i forgot to ask what your wet weight was??


Wet weight was right at 70g.


----------



## i heartmj (Jan 7, 2010)

Matty what lights are you using?


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Matty what lights are you using?


150wHPS with 2 150w equiv. CFLs and 2 100w equiv. CFLs.


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2010)

nice plant mattymatt, how tall i think once its dryed and the main stem is removed from the cola it will weigh about an oz


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> nice plant mattymatt, how tall i think once its dryed and the main stem is removed from the cola it will weigh about an oz


14 in tall..it will be between 3/4 to an oz. Im fine with that...


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 7, 2010)

aweet i would be very happy with that cinsidering it bein 14 inches very nice


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes sir I am!!


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## dangi89 (Jan 11, 2010)

very very nice!!! i want to see her blooming


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 11, 2010)

nice and bushy...green and healthy!


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 11, 2010)

Heres my sexxy girl  she has more pistils that are very big and healthy looking, looks their just bursting out everywhere now between nodes.. i switched out the 6500k bulbs with 2700k for flower.. i gave her 2 very light feedings of hammerhead .. im starting to get a lil concerned about the smell , this thing reeks like skunk and i know it will get worse when it buds.. im gonna look into some stuff to fix that


----------



## burnonehomie (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks amazing!


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 12, 2010)

nice dwarf man, do you think lst would shine light on your lower sites?


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 12, 2010)

raisedonfuel said:


> nice dwarf man, do you think lst would shine light on your lower sites?


Ya, Funny U Asked, Cus I Just Used Some String To Bend Her Although I Should've Started A LiL Bit Earlier With This, Cus The Main Stalk Is Thick And Dont Bend As Well.. But Ya She Got A LiL Gangsta Lean Now .. LoL..  I Might Post Up Some Pics Tonight But If Not... Then Definitely Thursday..


----------



## raisedonfuel (Jan 12, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> Ya, Funny U Asked, Cus I Just Used Some String To Bend Her Although I Should've Started A LiL Bit Earlier With This, Cus The Main Stalk Is Thick And Dont Bend As Well.. But Ya She Got A LiL Gangsta Lean Now .. LoL..  I Might Post Up Some Pics Tonight But If Not... Then Definitely Thursday..


haha weed intuition....cant wait to see that ladys legs spread.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 12, 2010)

Just Attempted To Tie Her Down A LiL Bit With Some String Let Me Know If It Looks OK??? Honestly I Never Had To LST Cus All My Plants Have Been Tiny, Not Like This Ones Huge, But Its Already Near The Lights In My PC Case And She Has No Signs Of Slowing Down In Growth.. Every Day She Gets Taller..

Sorry For The Poor Cell Phone Pic Quality Im Gonna Start Using My Digital


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 12, 2010)

look very good shes grwon alot in the last week, also keep tghting ur tie to bend her more and more each day, u could also try to top it and thern tie the new shoots down as they grwo out if your gettin concerned about height


----------



## i heartmj (Jan 12, 2010)

Everything I have read on autos says not to top it.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 12, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Everything I have read on autos says not to top it.


ya i heard the same thing .. i was thinking about doing it too but i still have some room to work with but i will do it if it comes down to it...


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 13, 2010)

DO NOT TOP IT!!! LST it if you have to I guess, but do not top it unless you wanna do all this to smoke a bowls worth.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 13, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> DO NOT TOP IT!!! LST it if you have to I guess, but do not top it unless you wanna do all this to smoke a bowls worth.


 
lol alright thanks for the info you guys are kick ass.. man i wish i had more space to grow in .. after a few grows im thinking of upgrading to a cabinet or something with more space.

Quick Lil Update:

last watering was only straight water, so i will use some hammerhead today, and up the dose, she seems to be taking it real well so far.. last night i started counting bud sites and i stopped at 10 cus im lazy like that lol..


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 13, 2010)

all them bud sites will prob eventually turn into one fat one


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> all them bud sites will prob eventually turn into one fat one


Yep, one big Lollipop!!

Enjoy, this smoke is freaking killer bro!!


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 14, 2010)

day 29 from seed

























broke out the digital  enjoy!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2010)

lookin good that bitch is growin every day


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> lookin good that bitch is growin every day


lol hell ya man that last growth spurt is stretched out too  oh well i got her tied down for now..

Does Anyone Think I Should Lollipop This? I'm Not Sure If I Can Do It Now Cus Its In Flowering, So It Might Be Too Late But, Let Me Know Please Cus I Have No Experience With This.. Thanks.. Less Leaves Is More Light To The Budsites, But I Dont Wanna Kill The Girl Either..


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2010)

i wouldnt trimat all especailly a oato flower the plant needs the leafs to make the buds, cutting them off id bad specailly on a small plant,buds dont take in light and energy its the leaves that do and then they feed the buds, thats why leafs start to die neer the end of flower cuz they have used up all their stored food from veg


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 14, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i wouldnt trimat all especailly a oato flower the plant needs the leafs to make the buds, cutting them off id bad specailly on a small plant,buds dont take in light and energy its the leaves that do and then they feed the buds, thats why leafs start to die neer the end of flower cuz they have used up all their stored food from veg


Thanks bro!


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 14, 2010)

no prob if u need to u can always bend ur leafs ou the way or tie them to , just make sure the biggest leaves recieve the most light


----------



## dangi89 (Jan 14, 2010)

I falled in love for this plant...


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## i heartmj (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine looks like it's farther along than yours. I wonder why? Yours is older.


----------



## Mr. Leafy (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice!!!

Great little plant!


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 17, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Mine looks like it's farther along than yours. I wonder why? Yours is older.


yours started to flower way b4 mine, i think u said day 14 urs started? 21 days in, i literally had 2 white hairs on a lower branch, and it just now started to throw out pistils like the last few days. thats the only reason.... i should be right where u r, in about a week  im in week 1 of flowering how many flowering weeks r u again?????


----------



## dangi89 (Jan 18, 2010)

the flower explosion is starting xD


----------



## NorcalsDankest (Jan 19, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what bank did you get these from? how much did they cost w/ shipping and how long did it take to get there? thank you much


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 19, 2010)

NorcalsDankest said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what bank did you get these from? how much did they cost w/ shipping and how long did it take to get there? thank you much


buddha seeds is the breeder they only have 2 autoflowering strains white and red dwarf... man i dont like disclosing my shit lol just do some research its a very popular seedbank with good reviews.. delivery times vary but expect them at the least 1 to 2 weeks.. not bad at all..


----------



## NorcalsDankest (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh no I understand you don't have to say, also did you buy them single or in a pack?


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 19, 2010)

NorcalsDankest said:


> Oh no I understand you don't have to say, also did you buy them single or in a pack?


you can buy them either way, why? wassup? lol


----------



## NorcalsDankest (Jan 19, 2010)

I just don't wanna get anal raped from some shit seed bank and on the Buddha site I can't find where to buy single seeds.


----------



## i heartmj (Jan 20, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> yours started to flower way b4 mine, i think u said day 14 urs started? 21 days in, i literally had 2 white hairs on a lower branch, and it just now started to throw out pistils like the last few days. thats the only reason.... i should be right where u r, in about a week  im in week 1 of flowering how many flowering weeks r u again?????


 
tomorrow will be 3 weeks flowering for mine.


----------



## i heartmj (Jan 20, 2010)

NorcalsDankest said:


> I just don't wanna get anal raped from some shit seed bank and on the Buddha site I can't find where to buy single seeds.


I got my white dwarf from the single seed centre. google that. They sell single seeds. Got my shit within a week or so.. and that was during the holidays.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had some lower leaves turn a rusty brown, with rusty brown spots, and did some research and found that its defnitely a magnesium defficiency.. i added a tablespoon of epson salt to her watering today, im hoping this solves the issue .. other than that i notice the main cola is starting to bulk up which is awesome.. everything seems to be going great besides the mag defficiency.. I will do a pic update tomorrow night so stay tuned 


I also did a quick run through, and checked for spider mites cus i heard they can leave browning leaves but my search turned up nothing.... THANK GOD.. lol


----------



## NorcalsDankest (Jan 20, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> I got my white dwarf from the single seed centre. google that. They sell single seeds. Got my shit within a week or so.. and that was during the holidays.



Thanks for getting to the point of my question. Appreciate it.

Autoflowa i hope that shit turns out dank


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 20, 2010)

Mag Def? Go ahead and start em on a lil molases too if you want. My rust spots came from overfeeding on accident I believe, but once they are there, they dry completely out, so I normally cut whats "rusted" off. Its all gravy tho man....Happy Growing!


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 20, 2010)

NorcalsDankest said:


> Thanks for getting to the point of my question. Appreciate it.
> 
> Autoflowa i hope that shit turns out dank


Go to the attitude seed bank. Just google it. I always get my seeds promptly and every one has germinated. Plus, the stealth options are very nice. You generally get bonus seeds (from nice breeders, I might add)!

I wouldn't buy from anywhere else--especially if I wanted individual seeds. Navigate to the "Pick & Mix" section on the left-hand side menu bar.


----------



## secretforestgarden (Jan 22, 2010)

BTW,

check out my stealth PC CFL/LED grow--one of the strains I'm growing is Buddha Seeds White Dwarf.
The link is in my signature.


Best,

secretforestgarden


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll try and act like i dont see people spamming my grow journal .. anyway.. 

day 39 from seed , i've been feeding her some mollasses and some hammerhead (every other watering).. i'm not sure if im burning her with the nutes but the leaves have "rust" all over them.. i've looked everywhere on this forum and alot of other people have the same problem, it seems to be a calcium defficiency?? the leaves that are affected are straight up dry to the touch and i could crumble them without any real effort.. 

her cola is getting thicker everyday which i think is gonna be the best part,all the other buds are just gonna be popcorn nugs i think..

oh btw.. thats her retarted sister in the background in a smaller pot,, she already started flowering and is stunted like a muhfucka i basically neglected her this whole grow should be funny to see what it yields lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

she startin to fill out, and cant tell for sure but looks like a bit of nute burn, but im no expert, also when did u get the other plant is it the same strain or somthin different, and ya sux about the spam, people should look for the threads already created about where and how to order seeds and what strains i know theirs quite a few of them


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 24, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> she startin to fill out, and cant tell for sure but looks like a bit of nute burn, but im no expert, also when did u get the other plant is it the same strain or somthin different, and ya sux about the spam, people should look for the threads already created about where and how to order seeds and what strains i know theirs quite a few of them


ya the other plant is same strain but its only in a gallon pot it could be less than that im not really sure.

the bigger plant does have nute burn on the tips but there are a few leaves that are absolutely covered with ?rust? spots. i searched for rusty leaves and apparently its a common problem but its my 1st time dealing with it, i actually just moved it further the fan and put her retarted sister closer


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 24, 2010)

right on why she so retarded, also i got some clones and pics in my new journal check it out the links below


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 28, 2010)

as you can see shes focusing all her energy on the buds now... the top of the cola is rock hard i think its gonna be some nice dense nugs.. her lower nugs are developing alot slower which makes me think the cola will come down first, does anyone know if you can do a staggered harvest from an autoflower? im pretty sure it should be the same as a normal plant but just wanna make sure.. but whatever i still have a while


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 29, 2010)

can someone tell me the easiest cheapest way to eliminate odor thats available at like walmart or chain stores aside from incense and bathroom sprays which i own and dont work.. im looking to get rid of it not mask it... thanks guys!


----------



## faser (Jan 29, 2010)

air purifiers or ionizer


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 29, 2010)

faser said:


> air purifiers or ionizer


word.. someone suggested using pinesol too, which i have on hand, and im gonna try those glade plugins,, lol hey, its better than nothing..


----------



## diegotemdp (Jan 30, 2010)

nice start... if you have a minute plz tell me what you think of mine... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/298026-red-dwarf-auto-x2-lemon.html thx man!


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 31, 2010)

Day 48 this lil lady is all bud  and frosted with trichs they are all still clear but ill be keepin my eye on them.

wassup diego ill check urs out for sure.


----------



## bmxwood (Jan 31, 2010)

a pc box is good thinking but the problem with that is its to small by far unless you flower a clone right away. these plants grow fast and you will end up trimming it to death. try a trash can or a large woofer boxx.


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 31, 2010)

bmxwood said:


> a pc box is good thinking but the problem with that is its to small by far unless you flower a clone right away. these plants grow fast and you will end up trimming it to death. try a trash can or a large woofer boxx.


ya i totally agree, this plant didnt grow to its full potential cus of height restrictions and i didnt think to lst early enough but ya ur right i wish i had more space. i grow for personal use so this fine for now but im definitely thinking of upgrading to a bigger cab in the future.

u can tell by the last pic shes just crammed in there lol.. i have no doubts that she will put out some dank ass nugs tho. thats what its all about right? lol


----------



## mcpurple (Jan 31, 2010)

dam she explode since last time i seen her nice job , she is a fat bitch, very nice


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 1, 2010)

Really tight plant--can't wait to see the final yield.


----------



## dangi89 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhh shit! Very good!


----------



## i heartmj (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking good brother. when's your harvest date?


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 2, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Looking good brother. when's your harvest date?


wassup man my goal is feb 22nd but im really just going by trichomes at this point, i still have mostly clear and some cloudy, but plants do strange things so who knows it might be sooner it might be later.. only time will tell  im also starting the flush just to stay on the safe side my last dose of hammerhead was last week i hope this doesnt affect yield too much.


----------



## i heartmj (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine is supposedly done on the 11th or 12th but I wanna see what the diff will be so I am going to harvest one of the heavier branches on the 11th and let the rest of the plant go for the extra week and see what the diff is going to be. I just ordered a 400w hps yesterday so the upgrade has begun. lol


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 3, 2010)

i heartmj said:


> Mine is supposedly done on the 11th or 12th but I wanna see what the diff will be so I am going to harvest one of the heavier branches on the 11th and let the rest of the plant go for the extra week and see what the diff is going to be. I just ordered a 400w hps yesterday so the upgrade has begun. lol


man thats a nice upgrade i can just imagine what kinda fat buds a 400w hps can make  I'm actually gonna do the same thing cus my top cola is maturing faster than all the other buds, i have literally no sidelighting. its all coming directly from the top of the plant.. ill chop the top first and let all the popcorns plump up 

well i said i was gonna start to flush but i change my mind like the weather, so scratch that.. lol.. i just nailed her with some hammerhead (double what i have been giving her) my hopes are, that, this will add more weight to the buds. most likely i'm only gonna do pic updates on sunday every week, till chop chop


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

is hammer head supposed to add weigh tor what, and i dont know if i would of doubled it unless it recomends it, but i dont know ive never even heard of it


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 3, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> man thats a nice upgrade i can just imagine what kinda fat buds a 400w hps can make  I'm actually gonna do the same thing cus my top cola is maturing faster than all the other buds, i have literally no sidelighting. its all coming directly from the top of the plant.. ill chop the top first and let all the popcorns plump up
> 
> well i said i was gonna start to flush but i change my mind like the weather, so scratch that.. lol.. i just nailed her with some hammerhead (double what i have been giving her) my hopes are, that, this will add more weight to the buds. most likely i'm only gonna do pic updates on sunday every week, till chop chop


what a great grow subscribed and repped only wish I had seen it sooner!


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 3, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> is hammer head supposed to add weigh tor what, and i dont know if i would of doubled it unless it recomends it, but i dont know ive never even heard of it


its hammerhead made by advanced nutrient its high in p and k i think its 14-18.. ive been feeding at half recommended dose so i actually just gave the full recommended dose. i would guess it would do more good than bad since thats what its specifically made is for a flowering plant know what im sayin ?


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 3, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> what a great grow subscribed and repped only wish I had seen it sooner!


hey matansuska thanks for stopping by hopefully u stick around till harvest it shouldnt be long now


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> its hammerhead made by advanced nutrient its high in p and k i think its 14-18.. ive been feeding at half recommended dose so i actually just gave the full recommended dose. i would guess it would do more good than bad since thats what its specifically made is for a flowering plant know what im sayin ?


 
ok i didnt even know what it was, and i thought u gave it double the recomended dose, i wasnt tryin to be skeptical


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 4, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> hey matansuska thanks for stopping by hopefully u stick around till harvest it shouldnt be long now


Oh yeah man if my plants I'm growing now aren't feasable I will be forced to switch to the auto flowers You have my attention!

Have you smoked it I heard it is much less potent than the medical death. Do you think thats true?


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool micro grow, looks like that plant is super leafy though, should be some nice nugs after you trim em.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 4, 2010)

day 52 from seed quick update ..

its kinda upsetting but i cut the top bud off my plant and im letting the rest plump up. i had to do this for space reasons (didnt want her to catch on fire lol). it weighs in at 25 grams wet and i still have plenty left to chop ill do an update sunday


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

man that sux u had to cut it, was it near done though,


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 4, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> man that sux u had to cut it, was it near done though,


man i didnt chop the whole plant lol it will still be good smoke but it definitely coulda went a few weeks longer.. man the top was rubbing right against the bulb and was driving me crazy! i think im gonna get a solid oz or more dry from her  she still has like 8 to maybe 10 buds left!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 4, 2010)

probably good that u chopped it then instead uf it just burnen, cant wait to see your harvest pics


----------



## russruss89 (Feb 4, 2010)

Damn that is a nice lookin girl, maturing really fast as well. any ideas as to how much I can expect from my bigger easyryder? Im hopin for maybe 2 ounces, its pretty branchy.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 6, 2010)

so this is whats left of her im gonna get less than an ounce dry which i was shooting for but who knows..







Top View







And last but not least heres some bud i got off of her.. shit smells dank!! still havent smoked it cus i want a proper cure.. i dried them for about a day and half and they are sitting in jars


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 7, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> so this is whats left of her im gonna get less than an ounce dry which i was shooting for but who knows..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to smell the jar when its done. I swear I enjoy that just aw much as smoking the stuff.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 7, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> I want to smell the jar when its done. I swear I enjoy that just aw much as smoking the stuff.


lmao hell ya im the same way


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 7, 2010)

For a PC case grow this turned out great man, gotta hand it to you.


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got a couple of both red and white dwarfs coming in the next couple days. This journal has helped me see a basic timeline and what to expect. It will also be cfl's, but I have a little more space than a pc box. Not sure if I'll be making a journal for it, but I'll post a link here if I do. Great journal, thanks!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 7, 2010)

man your plant turned into a beutifull fat bitch, nice work, she looks very tasty


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 7, 2010)

bigbird87 said:


> I've got a couple of both red and white dwarfs coming in the next couple days. This journal has helped me see a basic timeline and what to expect. It will also be cfl's, but I have a little more space than a pc box. Not sure if I'll be making a journal for it, but I'll post a link here if I do. Great journal, thanks!


cool man you should definitely get a nice yield witout the height restrictions i had .. glad i could help you out thats what this is all about.. all in all im happy with this strain so far, just waiting to see how the smoke is


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 7, 2010)

Your dwarf looks like some good smoke...I would like to know how much weight you get from those branches after the cola was cut..Im gonna try out the easy ryder here soon under 1000w hps to see how much I can yield, Ive seen some 2-4oz autos which just seems unreal but sure would be cool. Good job with everything, Im really interested to see how things turn out. Maybe next time do a little tying down in the beginning to allow for extra space, was wondering the height of your pc case. Peace my man, again things look great


----------



## damargentina (Feb 7, 2010)

yah they look like they came out alright. how the taste on that smoke? have you tried it yet? mine are coming out well. the two red dwarfs on my op are different because of the different pots... i need to transplant asap from the looks of yours


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 7, 2010)

wassup man my box dimension is 18"H 7.5W 20"L but with the CFLS hangin its even less height lol..


BluffinCali said:


> Your dwarf looks like some good smoke...I would like to know how much weight you get from those branches after the cola was cut..Im gonna try out the easy ryder here soon under 1000w hps to see how much I can yield, Ive seen some 2-4oz autos which just seems unreal but sure would be cool. Good job with everything, Im really interested to see how things turn out. Maybe next time do a little tying down in the beginning to allow for extra space, was wondering the height of your pc case. Peace my man, again things look great


18" H x 7.5" W x 20" Lthat the box height but with the CFLS in there its eve
n less room lol


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah Im thinkin about building a box, but I like the idea of the pre fab'd grow case/tents with fans, exhaust, fixtures etc. Ive never grown with cfls but I think Im going to try some autos with a 125w and 250w in a grow box and compare it to the ones im doing in my veg room under the hps, Im planning on my auto's growing out while my other plants veg in the same room under 20/4, the light will actually be 1000wMH and1000wHPS, with about 12-20plants including autos. Ive seen such mixed results from 5g yields all the way up to 100+g per plant, Im wondering what an auto would do outside from june to beginning of aug when the light cycle is the longest, so far Ive seen smaller yields posted outside rather than inside. You heard anything good about outside auto's??


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 10, 2010)

day 58 from seed 





















i got my bulbs super close but these branches are fluffy as shit! does anyone know if they will ever plump up? lol cus i plan on leaving it till they do!


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 10, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> day 58 from seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump.. anyone got any input??


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont know if they will get more dense but their lookin pretty done to me, and they look great to by the way, im also not sure with autos though


----------



## bigbird87 (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you stick with the 4x40watts all the way through flowering, or did you add anything else?

Hows the smoke?


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 11, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i dont know if they will get more dense but their lookin pretty done to me, and they look great to by the way, im also not sure with autos though


thanks man im gonna have to take some pictures with the flash on, cus its absolutely covered with trichs, i have no amber ones yet and im still noticing a few white hairs here and there. i think CFLS take longer to ripen buds than hps im pretty sure thats the case here

and to big bird i got 3 42W and 1 27W cus the 42W are kinda big and beefy and 4 dont fit in there good.. the smoke is killer but the bud i pulled was only like 50 days total so its a spaced out head high it tastes like candy and smells the same yummy lol


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh god, I cannot wait for canna porn. Def props to you man.


----------



## livinthadream (Feb 13, 2010)

look cool man, I take it thats an auto flower seed??? I didnt really read any of the thread way to lazy just wanted to see pics how much ya get off her half o?!


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 13, 2010)

day 62 from seed



















the leaves are still green so she still has life! how long can this fucker go lol lower branches can go a lot longer but the tops are gettin nice  still i have only spotted mostly clear trichs.. looks like shes turnin purple in some places too which is pretty sweet!


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 14, 2010)

well, i cut a few more nugs today! ill post a shot of all the happy nugs together prolly 2moro

i also still have a bunch of buds left on the plant to chop, but they still arent close to done. this is taking waaaay longer than i ever wanted, but whatever ill take it


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 14, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> well, i cut a few more nugs today! ill post a shot of all the happy nugs together prolly 2moro
> 
> i also still have a bunch of buds left on the plant to chop, but they still arent close to done. this is taking waaaay longer than i ever wanted, but whatever ill take it


when you trim a piece off it shocks it and it does not progress for a few days. After it recovers the buds will begin to ripen again


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 14, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> when you trim a piece off it shocks it and it does not progress for a few days. After it recovers the buds will begin to ripen again


oh shit thanks for pointing that out! +rep for you sir


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 15, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> when you trim a piece off it shocks it and it does not progress for a few days. After it recovers the buds will begin to ripen again


Duly noted! It's amazing how many things don't shock a cannabis plant and how many things that do.

Lovin' watchin' your grow, man. Keep it up. Definitely will watch your next one too.


----------



## hyyer (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm interested in hearing a smoke report when ur done...i was thinking about trying red dwarf in the future.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 16, 2010)

secretforestgarden said:


> Duly noted! It's amazing how many things don't shock a cannabis plant and how many things that do.
> 
> Lovin' watchin' your grow, man. Keep it up. Definitely will watch your next one too.


I broke down when I got that ice cream plant so deep in flower. I went and got a 400 watt hps. I am planning on updating the journal today when they wake up, its been 2 weeks since I put the OG purple Kush in to flower.

And thanks man.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 16, 2010)

hyyer said:


> i'm interested in hearing a smoke report when ur done...i was thinking about trying red dwarf in the future.


i will soon just wanna wait for a good cure heres some NUGS







i got about 14 grams dry so far with some popcorn buds still on the plant.. i already smoked a couple of bones and a blunt rolled for tonight


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 16, 2010)

weed looks really dense. and ah i love blunts, i have to smoke like 2 now though just to get high


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 16, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> i will soon just wanna wait for a good cure heres some NUGS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh that stuff looks as dense as shit! Nice


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 16, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> yeh that stuff looks as dense as shit! Nice


lol ya if i drop a nug on the table it sounds like a rock.. i also just took them ouuta the jar cus they re-moistened on me somehow .. they felt dry when i jarred them but apparently i didnt let them dry enough. last thing i want or need is moldy weed. i caught it soon enough so i doubt i will have problems.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 17, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> lol ya if i drop a nug on the table it sounds like a rock.. i also just took them ouuta the jar cus they re-moistened on me somehow .. they felt dry when i jarred them but apparently i didnt let them dry enough. last thing i want or need is moldy weed. i caught it soon enough so i doubt i will have problems.


yeah that is due to the stem still having moisture in it. it leaches out in to the buds when jarred thats the trick to curing getting it in when there is still enough moisture to cure moist, but not mold, or be just dry.

its as hard as it sounds the first few times.


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Look Might Good there man. Pulling up my cushion.


----------



## autoflowa (Feb 21, 2010)

sup riu adding another 25 grams wet to the about 17 grams dry i already had its not the best pic but....







ill be germing two more seeds 2nite not sure if ill make a journal yet, thanks to every1 here riu rocks!


----------



## mcpurple (Feb 21, 2010)

congrats on the harvest. u gonna do more autos, and i think u should do a journal for them, i like this one and i like to see the autos grow. peace


----------



## i heartmj (Feb 21, 2010)

Yo. nice grow brother. My White Dwarf smokes great. I think I may try the Red later on. I just ordered Green-O-Matic seeds the other day. can't wait to start em under that 400hps. whooott!


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Feb 21, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> sup riu adding another 25 grams wet to the about 17 grams dry i already had its not the best pic but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF you do start a new journal link it here and I will follow it too I thought you did a really good job on this one


----------



## rzza (Feb 21, 2010)

MatanuskaValley said:


> IF you do start a new journal link it here and I will follow it too I thought you did a really good job on this one


 nice one man!
i did white and red dwarfs over a year ago. these are the best af ill bet.
the white is way danker but both are super solid.
mine all measured 22" tall and bushy 1.5 zips per dwarf. 400 watt.


-RZZA


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 30, 2010)

Well grown in a pc!! Real nice! Congrats bro! Chk out my gj !!!


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks man nice post so what was it like to smoke


----------



## autoflowa (Apr 11, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> thanks man nice post so what was it like to smoke


i would say its a mellow calming high, not overly potent and not weak either, it tastes exotic, i cant really put my finger on what it tastes like but its very good taste ... check out m current grow same strain same pc but im using LST thise time around its below this thread not too far right now


----------



## marlboro05 (Apr 26, 2010)

Great pc grow!
Hope Lowryder Diesel Ryder performs as good as the red dwarf in a pc case.


----------



## newbud123 (Apr 26, 2010)

what was the smell like of the plant was it strong ?


----------



## j6s6u6 (Feb 4, 2011)

Great looking grow my friend
I am trying to figure out what auto to order so Iv been reading everythin I could for months,lol...
The red dwarf looks amazing,thick dense nuggets...and for a pc grow,he ya! Great job...
I am also using a pc,so Im looking for a strain that stay extra short ect,cuz my pc isent th biggest,but it works...
Right now Im liking the red dwarf,lowryder 1 or 2...or green-o-matic...
There some many new strains its crazy!


----------

